# Strange behavior with Qt4 development kit



## SIFE (Feb 1, 2013)

When I run (qtcreator, qtdesigner ...), the widgets mostly blank, if I moved the cursor around them, it clears the blank and show the widgets inside it, moving the mouse again make the widgets blanked again. I resolved this problem before by recompiling qt4-gui and its dependencies but now even with recompiling, the problem didn't resolved.


----------



## xibo (Feb 1, 2013)

If you're using KDE and nvidia, try switching the rendering backend to xrender [very slow here, but workarounds a similar glitch in area51's QComboboxes].


----------



## SIFE (Feb 1, 2013)

No, I am using Gnome2 with radeon driver, I am getting this behavior only with some application that depends on Qt4, some of theme work with any issues.


----------



## SIFE (Feb 5, 2013)

I noticed this behavior only comes when Postgresql runs.


----------



## avilla@ (Feb 6, 2013)

Check /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt4-gui/pkg-message.


----------

